# Can you read people like a 6th sense???



## HalfwayThere (Aug 30, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Now that's funny. The ENFJ, the ENTP, the INTJ and now the INFP think they are amazing people readers and they all started a thread about this intriguing skill and how they have mastered this skill to perfection...
> 
> And still most guys lie to themselves that they are so picky with women. You know why? One reason is because you can't read body language. You simply miss out on the subtle and refined hints the perfect woman is throwing at you. You're not picky, you're just blind.
> 
> (The other reason is that you are too insecure and too afraid of rejection to go after her but that has nothing to do with this thread)


Not saying we're the only ones who can become good at reading people, because as several of us have said, ALL humans have that ability. They train investigators and police officers and social workers to do that all the time. HOWEVER, i believe that not all other personality types CARE to know what other people are thinking and feeling at any given moment. Perhaps theyre more interested in other things, such as extroverted people may be more inclined sometimes care more about what people are saying whereas introverted people may be more in tune to what people are feeling underneath. 
For example, some people can carry on long, lively conversation with a complete stranger. They can do something i have to try really hard at. I can do it if i put my mind to it, but it just doesnt interest me.


----------

